# DD or Solobaric L7



## D7755 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi There..

Please give me a references for make a SPL in my car,For DD & Kicker Solobaric
L7...which one can make a SPL in car maximum...?
or any references another Brand for sub...

next for relevan Amps ...
what kind or type is relevan for make a good SPL in car

I want to make 170db in car

for another trick in instalation maybe must I should do please tell me..

all suggest,referense will be appriciate for you..tq b4


regards


Eka Permadi


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

If a car did 170db I doubt it would be drivable, it would need tons of amps, batteries, subs.


----------

